# Does your ViP211 work with TiVo



## bmakins (Mar 25, 2006)

I recently upgraded our dish receiver to a VIP-211 and wanted to use it with our existing TiVo Series 2 unit.

All the cables between the receiver, TV and TiVo are hooked up correctly. I can view/pause live TV but cannot change the channels with the TiVo remote. I have tried the TiVo guided setup and the "Advanced Troubleshooting for Channel Changing with IR Control" using the Echostar codes, nothing has worked.

Has anybody had any luck using this receiver with TiVo? What IR codes did you use?

I also get a floating 'dish Network Press SELECT to Continue" logo on a black background after a certain period of time. I have disabled the Inactivity timer, but this did not work. Can this floating logo be disabled?


----------



## terfmop (Sep 28, 2004)

I can't help with IR codes, but at least I'll tell you how my 211,311 and Tivo are setup. I use the Tivo on my SD receiver. My 211 goes to my component input 1 on my TV and my Tivo-enabled 311 goes to the TV via S-video. This way, I can watch my 211 in HD (you can't watch HD through the Tivo) and record shows with my Tivo. The other tuner on my 311 is sent back to my bedroom TV.


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

Set the inactivity timer to 8 hours. Maybe Dish will fix the disable, so it will works, but a work around is to set three 211 timer every eight hours to change channels and hope you TiVo is not recording something at that time.
This keeps it from going into sleep mode.


----------



## metrofender (Mar 27, 2006)

I got the VIP211 a couple of weeks ago and have been trying to get TIVO tech sujpport to get the IR codes needed to change channels. So far they just tell me their engineering group is working on it. Dish told me they don't know the codes, but they know some receivers don't work with TIVO. Has anyone found out the IR codes for changing channels?


----------



## Behmer01655 (Jan 18, 2006)

metrofender said:


> I got the VIP211 a couple of weeks ago and have been trying to get TIVO tech sujpport to get the IR codes needed to change channels. So far they just tell me their engineering group is working on it. Dish told me they don't know the codes, but they know some receivers don't work with TIVO. Has anyone found out the IR codes for changing channels?


I ran guided setup on my TIVO after installing my 211 and the first code the TIVO tried worked just fine. I had a model 6000 before I exchanged it for the 211.


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

I have a Vip211 and it works fine with my series II TiVo. The TiVo finds the code automatically, but I just checked the manual settting and the code is 10001-B. Let me know if that does not work.


----------



## edknarf (May 23, 2006)

What specific connections are you using to connect your VIP211, the TiVo, and the TV.


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

edknarf said:


> What specific connections are you using to connect your VIP211, the TiVo, and the TV.


Composite and s video


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

edknarf said:


> What specific connections are you using to connect your VIP211, the TiVo, and the TV.


The connection does not have anything to do with the capability of changing channels. that is a function of the IR transmitter from the Tivo 2 box. Either you need to get Tivo to give you the new codes or as some suggested re-run the setup on your Tivo and see if the existing codes work. It appeared to have worked for some people here.

I do not have a 211, but I am assuming it has a IR receiver, it also has a radio antenna, I believe the 211 comes with a UHF remote and not IR. Your problem could also be that the 211 is not set up to receive IR signals. If that is the case, then you need to find that set up.


----------



## mpr86 (Mar 19, 2006)

works fine here


----------



## edknarf (May 23, 2006)

socceteer said:


> The connection does not have anything to do with the capability of changing channels. that is a function of the IR transmitter from the Tivo 2 box. Either you need to get Tivo to give you the new codes or as some suggested re-run the setup on your Tivo and see if the existing codes work. It appeared to have worked for some people here.
> 
> I do not have a 211, but I am assuming it has a IR receiver, it also has a radio antenna, I believe the 211 comes with a UHF remote and not IR. Your problem could also be that the 211 is not set up to receive IR signals. If that is the case, then you need to find that set up.


I am a bit of newbie when it comes to this stuff. I mean what are you using to connect the VIP211 to the tivoseries 2: which outputs do you use? what is the order coming in from the wall? etc.


----------

